# Kindle Calendar



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I did a search on calendar so if this as been discussed in the past please forgive me.  Has any one purchased any of the Kindle Calendars that are available on Amazon?  Any recommendations?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are Kindle Calendars on Amazon?  What do they do?  Can you post a link?

Now I'm going to have to go browsing....

Betsy


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

here ya go:
http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1226878171/ref=sr_kk_1?ie=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-keywords=2009%20calendar


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm checking on them...will write a review shortly unless someone else already knows more, which wouldn't be hard...

Betsy


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I think they're basically a list of dates.  You add notes to indicate your appointments or whatever.  If I needed this functionality, it seems like it would be pretty easy to make a list of dates in Word or something and email it to my Kindle.  I think it's telling that the only reviews are from the respective authors.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

marianner said:


> I think they're basically a list of dates. You add notes to indicate your appointments or whatever. If I needed this functionality, it seems like it would be pretty easy to make a list of dates in Word or something and email it to my Kindle. I think it's telling that the only reviews are from the respective authors.


Don Ursem offered a book that had Kindle tips and tricks, plus calendars, for 96 cents. I bought it and it is the only Kindle book I have returned. I realize the amount was pretty miniscule but the book was an unorganized mess and the calendars were worthless. I am not trying to disparage a fellow author, especially one of a "how to" book, but given what I saw in the book I bought and returned (and I notice he has now priced it at $9.99) I would suggest steering clear of his titles.

My 2 cents, YMMV.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I checked out several of these calendars. Most of them are cheap enough, that for the sake of Kindleboards, I bought them. So I spent $5. You can check out the samples, too, that might tell you enough.

They are mostly a Kindle version of a wall calendar, not a PDA kind of wall calendar. Some are better done than others. There is also the intriguingly named _Best 2008-2009 Kindle Calendar and Daily Journal Best 2008-2009 Kindle Calendar and Daily Journal with E-MAIL, Online Calendars and SMS_. I'll do more about that in a bit. Any notation abilities is due to the Kindle's built in annotation feature, which we all know isn't all THAT convenient. There's no PDA type ability, just in case you were hoping there was.

The "Wall Calendar" type either have a picture or PDF type image of a calendar page or a text version with the numbers carefully spaced and arranged to simulate a wall calendar view.

In the order I looked at them:
_2009 Bulldogs _$1.59









Awww, isn't he cute? This is a collection of wallpaper style calendars of, apparently, the growth from pup to adult of one couple's bulldog. Originally I thought this would appeal to only dog lovers or bulldog lovers. After looking at it, I don't think it would appeal to either, pictures and calendar are both too small to want to look at. 









Best 2008-2009 Kindle Calendar and Daily Journal (100308 updated) .. with E-MAIL, Online Calendars and SMS Too (Kindle Edition), $4,
sounds intriguing, but it's kinda lame (see Leslie's earlier post).









It starts out with a sort of ugly four days at a glance.








the idea is that you can use the Kindle's annotate feature to write a note for a particular day. You can also jump to monthly, to email, to holidays. The "monthly" takes you to a tiny little six month at a time view, I supposed you can then go to a particular month, but I lost interest. The "email" option takes you online with a series of links to popular online email packages like Gmail or Yahoo. I didn't look at the SMS. The holidays take you to a page to choose Federal holidays and, oh nevermind. The Federal Holidays link takes you to the OPM website for the official list of the Federal holidays. Pretty awkward and lame. I'm asking for my money back.

My favorite was, appropriately enough, the Book Lovers Calendar for $1.19









I might actually keep this one. If all you want is to occasionally be able to see what day of the week the 20th of next month is, or other wall calendar kind of stuff, this is a nice one to have. It doesn't try to be more than that. The pages are readable, have both the current and next month on, and a little woodcut kind of graphic related to a book in someway, reminiscent of the original Kindle screensavers.









You might be tempted by the Kindle Calendar for 2009 with free lifetime updates.









It's very basic, very plain month view, but very complete holiday list.









Finally, I looked at the 2009 Monthly Calendar for Amazon Kindle









Don't bother. The picture above is the only image in the whole thing, including the 2005 calendar page. The rest are butt-ugly month views. 









So, if you like to keep a little calendar card in your wallet so you can check dates in the future, one of these might work for you. If you're looking for a functional calendar to write in and keep appoints, get a PDA or a little paper one.

If you think you might like one, download the sample to see what it looks like first.

Hope this helps.

Betsy


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought the 2009 Monthly Calendar for .99.  It does the job of just having dates to look at.  Nothing spectacular, but a good reference if you have nothing else to look at.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

A calendar feature might be useful, but I do have my phone/pda and my outlook so I guess one more might be overkill.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

First I got samples of all the calendars so I could see which best suited my needs. I finally bought the Book Lovers calendar.

Steve


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I carry a pocket calendar in my purse.  Stone Ages, I know, but it works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> First I got samples of all the calendars so I could see which best suited my needs. I finally bought the Book Lovers calendar.
> 
> Steve


That was the one I liked best--simple, to the point, in style matching the Kindle. I'll keep it just to look up dates...

Betsy


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

My cell phone has a calendar in it so I am never with one.  I plan to go to a Blackberry when this one wears out.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Betsy, that was very thoughtful of you to do this research on Kindle calendars.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it was, wasn't it?



No, I was just so curious as to what they were, as I know the limitations of the Kindle.

This is my 900th post, woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is my 900th post, woohoo!
> 
> Betsy


Congrats Betsy!! How did you get so far ahead of me Oh yeah... I took the weekend off to spend with Larry!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

At least you have a life!!!!

Betsy


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy,

Thank you so much for the research and advice.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Great job Betsy; kudos to you.  So nice of you to be our investigative reporter on the job.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tee hee, it was a cheap thrill posing as a product reviewer.

Betsy


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy,
Thank you very much for taking the time to do this and share.  I tried downloading some of the Microsoft calendars from their free templates web site, with no luck.  So for the low cost and convenience, this looks like a good bet and something I will use.    kev


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

PS Angela 1000 posts!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Congrats Betsy!! How did you get so far ahead of me Oh yeah... I took the weekend off to spend with Larry!!


Hurray Angela!!! 1000 posts!

Yippeee


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad everyone appreciated it.  I was just really curious, so I thought I'd look into it.

Betsy


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

Betsy, you should post an Amazon review on that Book Lover's Calendar - I went to look at it and it has none (as of right now), so other folks won't know how good it is.  I might end up getting it as well, and if I do I'll review it there... but I also carry a paper calendar in my purse, and note things down in there, so this would be a little redundant for me.

Thanks for the reviews and photos (were those of your Kindle?).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good idea, I'll do that!

Betsy


----------



## pkflint (Nov 19, 2008)

I bought a calendar off of Amazon.  It was cheap and worthless.  I was and am disappointed. I hope there will be some good ones offered in the future.  

Pam (tucson)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pkflint said:


> I bought a calendar off of Amazon. It was cheap and worthless. I was and am disappointed. I hope there will be some good ones offered in the future.
> 
> Pam (tucson)


Hi Pam, welcome. I notice this is your first post! Good to have you here. Come here first for useful info from folks who own Kindles and use them everyday. Hopefully we can prevent that disappointment in the future if we work as a community.

Leslie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pkflint said:


> I bought a calendar off of Amazon. It was cheap and worthless. I was and am disappointed. I hope there will be some good ones offered in the future.
> 
> Pam (tucson)


Pam, welcome to the KindleBoards! We have lots of great information here on the boards!

Which calendar did you buy, what were you hoping for in a calendar?

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hurray Angela!!! 1000 posts!


thanks Betsy and Florida 

Hi Pam and welcome to the Boards!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> thanks Betsy and Florida
> 
> Hi Pam and welcome to the Boards!!


Glad you found it! Don't drink it all in one place!

Betsy


----------



## Errol R. Williams (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you Betsy, for the inclusion and helpful short review of my Calendar "Kindle Calendar for Year 2009" (which includes all United States National Holidays, Various Ethnic and Religious Celebrated Occasions.

The calendar has since been updated and you are now able to add your own personal notes to the calendar month text dates that are listed after each calendar image view.

*Download the Latest Update FREE*

First delete the title "Kindle Calendar for Year 2009" from your Kindle and "Your Media Library". If you are unable to delete the title "Kindle Calendar for Year 2009" from "Your Media Library", contact Amazon Customer Service and have them delete "Kindle Calendar for Year 2009" from "Your Media Library".

Once the calendar has been deleted, in your Amazon account, go to "Your Media Library" and click the "Downloads" tab, located at the top. Select the purchased title "Kindle Calendar for Year 2009", followed by "Send wirelessly to Kindle". The updated version will now be available on your kindle to read.

*Download a Sample of the Calendar from Amazon.com*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035N1V16/

The Author - Errol R. Williams


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  I got the sample, but for .99, you can't really go wrong.
deb


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I really liked the book lovers calendar and bought it for $1.19.  Yes, I have an iphone with a calendar complete with pda functions, but it never hurts to have another one to look at if I need it.  For example, I don't bring my iphone on vacations.  As a family, its a rule that we have no contact with other people and we completely unplug from our real life.  Of course that doesn't include the Kindles, because those are really just fancy books.  

Thanks for the reviews, and to the OP for pointing out the calendars I didnt know existed in the first place!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Errol said:


> Thank you Betsy, for the inclusion and helpful short review of my Calendar "Kindle Calendar for Year 2009" (which includes all United States National Holidays, Various Ethnic and Religious Celebrated Occasions.
> 
> The calendar has since been updated and you are now able to add your own personal notes to the calendar month text dates that are listed after each calendar image view.
> 
> ...


ok totally dense moment here = if I get the calendar from Amazon for .99 today do I still have to update - or is it automatically in the one I download today? Either not enough sleep last nigh or not enough caffeine this morning - or senior moment


----------



## Errol R. Williams (Mar 8, 2009)

rho said:


> ok totally dense moment here = if I get the calendar from Amazon for .99 today do I still have to update - or is it automatically in the one I download today? Either not enough sleep last nigh or not enough caffeine this morning - or senior moment


Rho, the update will automatically be included in the purchased version for first-time buyers of the calendar. If you buy the calendar today you will have the latest updated version.

You will know that you have the latest edition of the calendar as the Table of Contents will include "My Notes" navigation links to each calendar month.

Its only if you purchased the calendar before March 7, 2009 then you will have to contact _Amazon Customer Service_ and have them delete the calendar from "Your Media Library". Then in your Amazon account, go to "Your Media Library" and click the "Downloads" tab, located at the top. Select the purchased title "Kindle Calendar for Year 2009", followed by "Send wirelessly to Kindle". The updated version will now be available on your kindle to read.

Rho, if you purchase the calendar and find it useful, please submit a customer review.

Any other questions, please feel free to ask.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035N1V16/

The Author - Errol R. Williams


----------



## Errol R. Williams (Mar 8, 2009)

drenee said:


> Thank you. I got the sample, but for .99, you can't really go wrong.
> deb


Hi Drenee, if you bought the calendar "Kindle Calendar for Year 2009", please feel free to submit a customer review. It will be very much appreciated.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035N1V16/

The Author - Errol R. Williams


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

While the theory of a calendar on my Kindle sounds nice I'm not sure I would ever really use it......hence why I haven't paid 99 cents for one.....and I certainly won't pay 2 bucks LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Errol, welcome! Glad you found your way here...glad to have you on board. This is a fun and friendly bunch.

L


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> While the theory of a calendar on my Kindle sounds nice I'm not sure I would ever really use it......hence why I haven't paid 99 cents for one.....and I certainly won't pay 2 bucks LOL


You could always make one yourself for free


----------



## Errol R. Williams (Mar 8, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Hi Errol, welcome! Glad you found your way here...glad to have you on board. This is a fun and friendly bunch.
> 
> L


Leslie, thank you for the welcome message. I use to read alot of your post and still do, over at the Amazon Kindle Forum. Your contribution and help to the Amazon Kindle Forum and the Kindle Boards is incredible!

I thoroughly enjoyed your "The Kindle Chronicles" interview with Len Edgerly.

Errol


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Errol said:


> Leslie, thank you for the welcome message. I use to read alot of your post and still do, over at the Amazon Kindle Forum. Your contribution and help to the Amazon Kindle Forum and the Kindle Boards is incredible!
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed your "The Kindle Chronicles" interview with Len Edgerly.
> 
> Errol


Thank you, Errol! I appreciate your kind words! Now, dive in and enjoy the craziness around this place. Like I said, this is a fun and friendly bunch. Enjoy yourself!

L


----------



## Crodley (Feb 26, 2009)

Errol, I downloaded the free sample of your calendar and the free sample only shows the table of contents then stops.  I'd like to be able to at least see the first month.  I have no idea if that's something you have control of or not, just letting you know.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Errol - got the calendar will be able to try it out later today -- thanks for the info that helped make my choice to get it


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Errol, Got the calendar. Thanks.


----------



## Errol R. Williams (Mar 8, 2009)

Crodley said:


> Errol, I downloaded the free sample of your calendar and the free sample only shows the table of contents then stops. I'd like to be able to at least see the first month. I have no idea if that's something you have control of or not, just letting you know.


Crodley, thank you for the information in regards to the calendar's download sample only includes the Table of Contents. I never knew this, as I assumed the first month would have been included since Amazon says that downloaded samples include the first Chapter - which in my calendars case the first month should have been included. I'll look into this and see if I could make the sample available for download include the first three calendar months, national holidays, various ethnic and religious celebrated occasions.

Here is a web link that I created to download a sample of the calendar: http://www.ailax.co.uk/sample/Calendar_for_Year_2009_United_States.prc

Transfer the file to your Kindle with the USB Cable.

The Author - Errol R. Williams


----------



## Errol R. Williams (Mar 8, 2009)

rho said:


> Errol - got the calendar will be able to try it out later today -- thanks for the info that helped make my choice to get it


Rho, good to hear you got the calendar. I hope you like it and find it useful.

Let me know that the Table of Contents includes: "My Notes" monthly navigation links, as I will like to know that you have the latest edition.

The Author - Errol R. Williams


----------



## Errol R. Williams (Mar 8, 2009)

intinst said:


> Errol, Got the calendar. Thanks.


Intinst, I hope you like it and find it useful.

The Author - Errol R. Williams


----------

